# McClicky $urefire "C" Tail Cap



## fivemega (Feb 27, 2010)

*(AVAILABLE)

Please allow 7 days to ship*​
*Please note: I will not send email or PM to individuals regarding payment confirmation and shipping status.
All these information will be next to your CPF handle in this post.
All 50 States shipping will come with tracking number but for international orders I will provide label number. Sorry, no tracking available for international orders.*






*Round - - - - - - - Tetra- - - - - - Penta*​





*Hexa - - - - - - - - Hepta- - - - - - Octa*​





*- - - - Tetra - - - - - - - - - - - - - Hepta*​





*Hexa installed on 6P*​





*Black Hexa and Black Beefy installed on 6P
(6P is not included)*





*Grey Tetra on M4 and Grey round on C2*


*Please read completely before you post or buy then pay and post.



Absolutely NO reservation.*​

Hi folks,
Here is another interesting item for your $urefire M4, M3, 6P, 9P, 3Z, C3, FM "C" tail bodies and many other flashlights which takes "C" tail cap. May not fit these.
These tail caps are CNC machined from high quality solid aluminum bar with low profile Tetra, pentagon form hand stopper (anti roll) , Hexa (Tail Standing), Hebta (SWO 1 look) and Octa (SWO2 look) mil spec hard anodized in black or natural gray and comes with black switch cover boot, aluminum switch ring and McClicky switch installed and ready to use. No further modification needed.
I also have some round shape as seen in picture.
Diameter of round one is 1.017", Tetra is 1.25" and Penta, Hexa, Hepta and Octa are 1.5"
Extra switch boots are available in black, red or GID
Please make a note of tail cap type and color you want and color of extra boot if you need any.
Penta tail caps are slightly longer and covers up the gap of body and can not accept wrist strap ring while round and others are very similar to OEM and can take wrist strap ring.
Hexa type has tiny gap between body and tail.
Please note: If your flashlight use long pocket clip which reaches tail cap area, will not work with penta and Hexa tail caps but will work with round and other tail caps.
Again, all these tail caps come with installed McClicky switch and black boot. No extra parts or modification needed.
*No reservation please. You must pay FIRST then claim your spot by posting here. I will sign your name right after receiving payment unless you paying by MO.*
Please don't pay if you may change your mind. There will not be any refund.
Price:
Black Tetra $46 *(**AVAILABLE)*
Grey Tetra $46 *(NOT AVAILABLE)*
Black Penta $36 *(AVAILABLE)*
Gray Penta $36 *(AVAILABLE)*
Black Hexa $46 *(AVAILABLE)*
Black Hepta $44 *(NOT AVAILABLE)*
Grey Hepta $44 *(NOT AVAILABLE)*
Black Octa $48 *(NOT AVAILABLE)*
Grey Octa $44 *(NOT AVAILABLE)*
Gold Plated Penta $51 *(AVAILABLE)*
Black Round $35 *(AVAILABLE)*
Grey Round $35 *(NOT AVAILABLE)*
Gold Plated Round $50 *(AVAILABLE)*
Extra Black Boot $1 *(AVAILABLE)*
Extra Orange Boot $1 *(NOT AVAILABLE)*
Extra GID Boot $1 *(AVAILABLE)*
Shipping to States $5 for one cap
Shipping to States $7 for two or more quantity
Internationally $14 for up to 3 caps
Insurance $2.60 for each $100 value in States
Insurance $6.80 for each $100 value internationally
I am not responsible for loss or damage once I ship your package.
For ducumentation purpose, it is *necessary* to post your CPF handle and detail of your order (tail cap color, boot color) here and paypal note.
Without above information, I will never figure out what the payment is for and from whom.
*All international packages must be with printed name and address in English and include a phone number.*
Paypal to: [email protected]
Please PM me for other type of payment.
For ducumentation purpose, it is *necessary* to post your CPF handle and detail of your order (tail cap color, boot color) here and paypal note.
Without above information, I will never figure out what the payment is for and from whom.
Example:
Mrs. Jolyn $40  for:
#1 black w black boot
--------------------------
*Please see:

Affordable D26 host here*
================
*Black Tetra
--------------------------*
#17 Black Tetra $46 Dizney paid shipped 9505513808412025426383
#18 Black Tetra $46 Dizney paid shipped 9505513808412025426383
#19 Black Tetra $46 Dizney paid shipped 9505513808412025426383 
#20 Black Tetra $46 *(AVAILABLE)*
#21 Black Tetra $46 *(AVAILABLE)*
#22 Black Tetra $46 *(AVAILABLE)*
#23 Black Tetra $46 *(AVAILABLE)*
#24 Black Tetra $46 *(AVAILABLE)*
#25 Black Tetra $46 *(AVAILABLE)*
---------------------------
*Black Penta
---------------------------*
#96 Black Penta $36 strideredc paid shipped
#97 Black Penta $36 NutSAK paid shipped 9500113808412146455658
#98 Black Penta $36* (AVAILABLE)*
#99 Black Penta $36* (AVAILABLE)*
-------------------------
===================
*GRAY Penta
-------------------------*
#52 Gray Penta $36 strideredc paid shipped LH165848080US
#53 Gray Penta $36* (AVAILABLE)*
===================
GOLD PLATED Penta
-------------------------
#01 Gold Plated Penta $51 fabienne paid shipped LC547987041US
#02 Gold Plated Penta $51 *(AVAILABLE)*
#03 Gold Plated Penta $51 *(AVAILABLE)*
#04 Gold Plated Penta $51 *(AVAILABLE)*
===================
Black Hexa
-------------------------

#24 Black Hexa $46 symbian60 paid shipped 9500113808412119449332
#25 Black Hexa $46 *(AVAILABLE)*
#26 Black Hexa $46 *(AVAILABLE)*

------------------------
 9500113717666102340659
#03 Black Hexa *(ANODIZE BLEMISHED)* $38 jwyj paid shipped LC550553796US
#04 Black Hexa *(ANODIZE BLEMISHED)* $38 jwyj paid shipped LC550553796US
===================

Black Hepta
------------------------

#51 Black Hepta $44 Lemlux paid shipped 9505511144965147547993
#52 Black Hepta $44 mjgsxr paid shipped LC722226929US
-----------------------
*Grey Hepta*
------------------------

#09 Grey Hepta $44 Chodes paid shipped LC186124183US
#10 Grey Hepta $44 Dirty wage guy paid shipped 9114999944238010732629
===================

Black Octa
------------------------

#16 Black Octa $48 Double Barrel paid shipped 9114999944238010732629
#17 Black Octa $48 editedby paid shipped 23082180000039961527
*NO MORE BLACK OCTA AVAILABLE*
--------------------
*Grey Octa*
--------------------

#03 Grey Octa $44 1234jaca paid shipped LC529139146US
#04 Grey Octa $44 1234jaca paid shipped LC529139146US
#05 Grey Octa $44 Jimmyboots paid shipped 9500111144965103527035
*NO MORE GREY OCTA AVAILABLE*
===================
-------------------------

==============
Black Round
-------------------------
#25 Black Round $35 liteboy paid shipped
#26 Black Round $35 mk2rocco paid shipped 9500113808417017052431
-------------------------
*NO MORE BLACK ROUND AVAILABLE*
-------------------------
==============
Gray Round
-------------------------
7
#06 Grey Round $35 Jvvjvv paid shipped 9505511144965083555946
-------------------------
*NO MORE GRAY ROUND AVAILABLE*
-------------------------
==============
GOLD PLATED Round
-------------------------

#03 Gold Plated Round $50 jwyj paid shipped LC550553796US
#04 Gold Plated Round $50 *(AVAILABLE)*
-------------------------

*Please find link of my other
products here and click on each link you are interested.*
-------------------------
* *
*(A V A I L A B L E)*​


----------



## fivemega (Feb 27, 2010)

Iliger said:


> Looks great! 👍
> Does it accept any AW soft start switch?


*No,
It comes with adapter to accept McClicky switch which is installed and ready to use.*



Freaker said:


> Will these work with a leef "C" body?
> just checking


*Yes,
These will work with leef or any other Surefire C/C compatible body.*



Freaker said:


> By the way, I'm asking this because I have a 2x18500 leef body that works poorly with the two surefire z41 tailcaps I've tried on it. The z48 works, but it can't handle the current I need.
> 
> For $36 and being a clicky, if this will work, I'm in.


*McClicky switches are good for up to 5 amps.*



yazkaz said:


> a. Are these newer batch switch hosts still anodized in HA3?


*All Black and gray anodizing are mlitary type III*



yazkaz said:


> b. The McClicky used here, does it use the same brass retainer ring from the Oveready Z41 McClicky kit, or a proprietary one? Can the switch be unscrewed for maintenance like in the case of the OR McClicky-modded Z41?


*I have my own design and never use any other's system.
What I use is most advanced system with much better water resistancy and serviceable switch.
Switch or boot can easily replaced with new one.*



yazkaz said:


> c. Which type of rubber boot is used here? Standard DX type (soft-press feel) or something else? Can I replace it with a hard- or med-press type boot without affecting the fitment of the McClicky inside the tailcap host?


*I use 14mm boot.
I am not familiar with soft or hard boot you mentioned and never had one.*



yazkaz said:


> d. Any difference on this new batch round type host compared to the earlier batch ones? Is this tailcap host of a longer design which covers the lanyard ring area/groove on the C-tail (as with the original Penta version)?


*Knurling is different but other than that very similar.
Penta covers up the gap completly and Hexa has very small gap with body.
Every other type can be used with lanyard ring.*



yazkaz said:


> e. Any plans on a releasing a shrouded straight (ie. tail-standable) version with recessed switch boot?


*No plan for more tail cap at this time.*



yazkaz said:


> what's the height difference between the Z41 tailcap host and your own round version?


*Round is about 10mm longer than Z41 with diameter of 1.017" *



yazkaz said:


> Pls acknowledge receipt of payment and let me know when the items are shipped.


*I do not send PM or email for individuals.
All information will be reflected in post #1 after receiving payment and shipping item.*



RCantor said:


> Do these fit the solarforce L2Ps? Thanks.


*Will fit and work on any "C" compatible body.*



Icehole said:


> The Octa has 2 grooves around the body side, are these suitable for O-Rings?
> What size?


*Grooves are too small for orings.*



Icehole said:


> what size switch boot do these take?
> 16x8, 14x8, or 14x6mm?


*14x6mm*



Billbo said:


> Am I right that there are no grey Haptas availeble at the moment?





Billbo said:


> Will you build another batch?


*Unfortunately, no more grey Hepta available and no plan for another run at this time.*



M6 mania said:


> Is Grey tail cap the same color as HA body of surefire?


*Picture added on post #1*



etc said:


> Neither Octa nor Tetra are available and I am not interested in anything else. Most of what's listed is not available


*Unfortunately, I failed to keep everybody happy. Sorry.
Unavailable items are sold to other members and you could grab them while available but you did not.*



etc said:


> Interested in a Penta with the 'hard' McClicky switch. They come in 3 flavors. Soft, medium and hard. I want the hard one. Possible?


*All tail caps come with already assembled soft McClicky switch. *



etc said:


> which ones? Please edit the post to clarify.



*Post #1 clearly shows type and finish of available switches.*


----------



## QtrHorse (Feb 27, 2010)

Interesting item FM and at a good price.


----------



## JasonH (Feb 28, 2010)

Does the gray match the C to M body that you made.

Thanks


----------



## 737mech (Feb 28, 2010)

I will take #1 and #2 Black switches. One with a black boot and one GID.


----------



## Iliger (Feb 28, 2010)

Looks great! :thumbsup:
Does it accept any AW soft start switch?


----------



## TRDmatrix (Mar 2, 2010)

I will take #3 black with black cover
payment sent under FM surefire c turbohead thread


----------



## euroken (Mar 2, 2010)

euroken $40  for:
#4 black w black GID boot


----------



## 737mech (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks for the great tailcaps FM. I am surprised these aren't more popular. Here is couple pictures to help you out.


----------



## rikvee (Mar 12, 2010)

Would like to order:

Two (2) McClicky $urefire "C" T Caps 72
both BLACK with GID boots
International Shipping 5

TOTAL $77

PayPal Sent :twothumbs


----------



## bennytheblade (Mar 12, 2010)

1 black tail cap w/ gid boot please.


----------



## curtispdx (Mar 13, 2010)

Dang. I like the way it looks on that 3P. If my M*gFire hasn't shipped yet I'll buy another McClicky. (But black this time.)

No biggie if it's too late.


Looks like I'm too late.


----------



## 737mech (Mar 14, 2010)

Two more black tailcaps for me please. Both with GID boots.


----------



## andyfrasier (Mar 17, 2010)

#10 black w black boot - $36
#02 gray w black boot - $36
- Intl Postage - $5

$77 Sent


----------



## Nite (Mar 22, 2010)

twice for:
#11+12 black 
1 black and 1 GITD please
:twothumbs:twothumbs


----------



## Slickseth (Mar 22, 2010)

Slickseth - $40  for:
#14 black w black boot

Paypal trans. id: 85Y58305V5708791F


----------



## Freaker (Mar 22, 2010)

Will these work with a leef "C" body? 

just checking


----------



## bennytheblade (Mar 23, 2010)

1 grey tailcap w/ gitd boot please.


----------



## QtrHorse (Mar 24, 2010)

#15 Black



I forgot to list what color of boot I wanted. I would prefer black.


----------



## curtispdx (Mar 24, 2010)

Oops. I thought I was buying #15 (black) but it's really #16 (black).


----------



## Freaker (Mar 25, 2010)

Freaker said:


> Will these work with a leef "C" body?
> 
> just checking



By the way, I'm asking this because I have a 2x18500 leef body that works poorly with the two surefire z41 tailcaps I've tried on it. The z48 works, but it can't handle the current I need. 

For $36 and being a clicky, if this will work, I'm in.


----------



## fivemega (Mar 25, 2010)

Freaker said:


> Will these work with a leef "C" body?
> just checking


*Yes,
These work with 2x18500 leef C/C body.* 



Freaker said:


> By the way, I'm asking this because I have a 2x18500 leef body that works poorly with the two surefire z41 tailcaps I've tried on it. The z48 works, but it can't handle the current I need.
> 
> For $36 and being a clicky, if this will work, I'm in.


*I am not sure what kind of current draw you will need but I use McClicky switch with SST-90 DD (about 4 amps) no problem.*


----------



## CSI304 (Mar 28, 2010)

CPF ID: CSI304
Surefire C Tail Cap #17 Black GID Green
Price: $36 each
Shipping to States $4

$40


----------



## Freaker (Mar 30, 2010)

#18 Black /w GID boot

$36


----------



## aingel2k1 (Mar 31, 2010)

Angel sent $80.00, for two...
taking #19 & #20 black on black...

Thanks!!!


----------



## Iliger (Apr 4, 2010)

for #21 Black and #04 Gray. Black boots to both.
Thanks!


----------



## Iliger (Apr 5, 2010)

fivemega said:


> May not fit these.


Ooops.. I didn't pay enough attention to these words. If it's not too late update my order please. I'll take #22 Black instead of #04 Gray. I'm sorry for this substitution.
Thanks!


----------



## nailbender (Apr 6, 2010)

This is for # 23 & 24 black tailpieces with black covers

and for # 4 & 5 grey tailpieces with GITD covers



thanks

Dave


----------



## Grampa (Apr 10, 2010)

CPF ID: Grampa
Surefire C Tail Cap #24 Black GID Red tailcap
Price: $36 each
Shipping to States $4

$40 

Thanks!


----------



## my_gentle_cry (Apr 14, 2010)

#07 Gray
30$ 6.6 volt, 3,3 A custom made axial bulb
Pelican 3853 module/reflector $40 
Pelican 3853 $10 pack


----------



## kland1234 (Apr 15, 2010)

I will take #25 black with black boot, PP incoming $40.00.
kb


----------



## Nite (Apr 15, 2010)

paypal incoming for black C mclicky switch with black boot for 36 + 4

ship this one to FLorida plz
lovecpf

nevermind customer ordered direct from you


----------



## morepho87 (Apr 15, 2010)

CPF- morepho87
Paypal sent for
1 black tail cap w/ black boot
Thank you


----------



## degsdg (May 6, 2010)

from degsdg for,
#28 Black blk boot $36
#29 Black gid boot $36
(ship combined in other post)(6aa batt thread post#139)
total $72


----------



## fivemega (Jun 13, 2010)

*Black*
----------------------
#01 Black $36 737mech paid shipped
#02 Black $36 737mech paid shipped
#03 Black $36 TRDmatrix paid shipped 
#04 Black $36 euroken paid shipped
#05 Black $36 rikvee paid shipped
#06 Black $36 rikvee paid shipped
#07 Black $36 bennytheblade paid shipped
#08 Black $36 737mech paid shipped
#09 Black $36 737mech paid shipped
#10 Black $36 andyfrasier paid shipped
#11 Black $36 Nite paid shipped
#12 Black $36 Nite paid shipped
#14 Black $36 Slickseth paid shipped
#15 Black $30 QtrHorse paid shipped
#16 Black $36 curtispdx paid shipped
#17 Black $36 CSI304 paid shipped
#18 Black $36 Freaker paid shipped
#19 Black $36 aingel2k1 paid shipped
#20 Black $36 aingel2k1 paid shipped
#21 Black $36 Iliger paid shipped
#22 Black $36 nailbender paid shipped
#23 Black $36 nailbender paid shipped
#24 Black $36 Grampa paid shipped
#25 Black $36 kland1234 paid shipped 
#26 Black $36 morepho87 paid shipped 
#27 Black $36 degsdg paid shipped
#28 Black $36 degsdg paid shipped
--------------------------

*Gray*
--------------------------
#01 Gray $30 curtispdx paid shipped 
#02 Gray $36 andyfrasier paid shipped 
#03 Gray $36 bennytheblade paid shipped 
#04 Gray $36 nailbender paid shipped
#05 Gray $36 nailbender paid shipped 
#06 Gray $36 Iliger paid shipped
#07 Gray $36 my_gentle_cry paid shipped
#08 Gray $30 Joe_torch MO received shipped 
--------------------------
*Every payment received for McClicky $urefire "C" Tail Cap, shipped out.

More McClicky $urefire "C" Tail Cap Available.

Please check post #1 for next available color/number.*


----------



## jkt (Jun 20, 2010)

Hi,
for one black tailcap with black boot.
jkt
(please combine this with my D26 order)


----------



## waihk (Sep 15, 2010)

Paypal Sent for 
Black penta #32,33,34 $108
Gray penta #14,15,16 $108
whole black boot
International $5
Total=$221

Thank you


----------



## waihk (Sep 15, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## Hawkeye5 (Sep 15, 2010)

#35 & 36 Black Penta with GID boot.


----------



## stuffgeek (Sep 16, 2010)

anyone have pictures of the grey maybe on a centurion?
I am curious on the color match. thanks in advance!


----------



## donn_ (Mar 19, 2011)

for two (2) Black Penta tailcaps with black boots.

:thanks:


----------



## fabienne (Mar 21, 2011)

#01 Gray E series 2x18650 body USD 42
#39 Black Penta black boot USD 36
#03 Black Round black boot USD 35
#04 Black Round GID boot USD 35
Shipping USD 5
Paypal fee USD 6


----------



## d337944 (Mar 21, 2011)

for:

#40 Black Penta with GID boot
#5 Black Round with GID boot
International Shipping


Thanks!
d337944


----------



## Firebird (Mar 29, 2011)

#21 Gray Penta 36$ Black boot, please. I forgot to write it in paypal note 
MN socket #55 48$
MN socket #56 48$
#66 Strion Socket kit 33$
Shipping w/o insurance 12$

Total: 177$

Thank you!


----------



## xed888 (Apr 23, 2011)

Before i PP, are these still available, FM? thanks


----------



## fabienne (Apr 23, 2011)

#10 Black E series single 18350 body $36 
#11 Black E series single 18350 body $36
#04 E to C Black adapter $27
#05 E to C Black adapter $27
#01 Gold Plated Penta $51


----------



## fivemega (Apr 23, 2011)

xed888 said:


> Before i PP, are these still available, FM? thanks


 
*Yes,

Please check post #1 for next available color and number.*


----------



## BIGLOU (Apr 23, 2011)

(Unique Transaction ID # 3VW03179C70031225) 
For #42 Black Penta with Black Switch Boot $36 
Shipping to States $4 
Total $40 

CPF: BIGLOU 
Shnorhagallem FM!


----------



## shao.fu.tzer (Apr 23, 2011)

Black penta #43 with black tailcap $36 - thanks!


----------



## shao.fu.tzer (Apr 23, 2011)

Ok... I bought the last two black pentas - black switch boots... #44 and #45 ...couldn't resist...

*Payment Sent* (Unique Transaction ID # 2XK51972W85047059) 

Thanks!!!


----------



## BIGLOU (Apr 24, 2011)

(Unique Transaction ID # 6N7031872K2149421) #22 Gray Penta with Black Switch Boot-$36 Please add to my order on post #48 Thanks. 

CPF: BIGLOU 

Got my Penta tailcaps today 04/27. Thanks FM, Nite, Wonderlites and CPFer Weklund.



My 1st. Non-Surefire Masterpiece: FM 18650 C Finned head and Penta Tailcap NB XML T5










$urefire M3T, LF Seraph P7 II, Grey Penta tailcap for the mean time until FM Grey 18650 body comes out.


----------



## n-bk3p (May 1, 2011)

#06 Black Round with black tailcap - $35
#07 Black Round with GID tailcap - $35
Internationally Shipping - $5
Insurance for each $100 value internationally - $6
TOTAL - $81


----------



## kengostar (May 3, 2011)

Hello Fivemega,
 for:
#23 Gray Penta (Black boot) $36
#08 Black Round (GIT boot) $35
International shipipng $5
PP fees 4%
Total = US$79.04

CPF ID : kengostar

Thanks!


----------



## gVp (Aug 4, 2011)

hi, FM!

i hope this suggestion is still actual.

the question is: i have PayPal account based on CC.
do i have add extra 4% for transaction?


----------



## fivemega (Aug 4, 2011)

gVp said:


> i have PayPal account based on CC.
> do i have add extra 4% for transaction?


 
*If fund is coming from your credit card, please add 4%

Thank you.*


----------



## gVp (Aug 4, 2011)

Ok, done.

#31 Gray Penta (Black boot) $36
International shipipng $5
PP fees 4% = $1.64
Total = $42.64

PayPal transaction is 3P181176EX388740M

regards, Vladimir.


----------



## yazkaz (Sep 6, 2011)

The Penta style is very nice, but holster-unfriendly.
The round one is a great bargain, considering what one has to pay separately for a Z41HA and a McClicky kit ($40+). But the black and grey ones are all out.

I may end up getting a Penta grey but not sure when to.
BTW can someone post an image of the innards of these tailcaps? Just to see if the McClicky setup is indeed based on this one
http://www.oveready.com/surefire-up...lation-clicky-kit-for-surefirea-/prod_23.html


----------



## fivemega (May 20, 2012)

*More McClicky $urefire "C" Tail Cap Available.

Please check post #1 for next available color/number.*


----------



## rookie (Jun 12, 2012)

for:

#06 SB SS 18650 E Body
#07 SB SS 18650 E Body
#35 Gray Penta EDIT (black boot)
#36 Gray Penta EDIT (black boot)

cpf# rookie

:thanks:


----------



## Casper507 (Jun 12, 2012)

yazkaz said:


> BTW can someone post an image of the innards of these tailcaps? Just to see if the McClicky setup is indeed based on this one
> http://www.oveready.com/surefire-up...lation-clicky-kit-for-surefirea-/prod_23.html



Do you know how that reads? Well; at least to me? Perhaps it just struck me odd. I do not mean to insult you in any way.
OP has been selling machined pieces of art on this site ever since I became a member. Everyone is happy with his product, and his service.
I'm sure OP is selling a McClicky and not a generic forward click switch.
Were you perhaps asking if his adapter to fit McClicky was brass like the one pictured in your link?


----------



## jimmy1970 (Jul 3, 2012)

Paypal payment has been made: (Unique Transaction ID 9P641599EU4258345)

Please supply the following:

*Gray Penta tailcap with black boot $36 + International shipping 

*Thanks,

James....


----------



## Greg G (Dec 2, 2012)

PP sent for 1 gray penta tailcap.


----------



## cbdudley (Feb 23, 2013)

Paypal Transaction ID # 6V144533PY038471A
Two each (#42 & 43) Gray C-series Penta Tailcap with GID boot
$25.20 each ($36 - 30% discount) = $50.40 + $4 shipping 
Total $54.40 
Thanks!


----------



## tobrien (Mar 2, 2013)

paypal sent from me for gray penta *#44*

black boot. USA domestic shipping. thanks!


----------



## fivemega (Mar 3, 2013)

> I'm not sure how to read the original post, but am interested in a black mclicky tailcap with the star grip. Are there any available?


*Yes,
More black penta tail cap are available at this time.*


----------



## tobrien (Mar 4, 2013)

hey FM, why'd my "tobrien paid" get removed from #44 gray penta?


----------



## fivemega (Mar 4, 2013)

tobrien said:


> hey FM, why'd my "tobrien paid" get removed from #44 gray penta?



*Because you paid after closing 30% off thread and your post is not there.

Sorry, I will refund your money.

More tail caps are available.

Please check post #1 for type and color availability.*


----------



## tobrien (Mar 4, 2013)

fivemega said:


> *Because you paid after closing 30% off thread and your post is not there.
> 
> Sorry, I will refund your money.
> 
> ...



it's ok. send me the refund though


----------



## fivemega (May 16, 2013)

*More McClicky $urefire "C" Tail Caps Available.

Please Check Post #1 for type and color availability.*


----------



## Freaker (May 18, 2013)

Will there be more black round? 

Because two dudes bought up half of them...

edit: And one guy snatched up all the gray round


----------



## Silgt (May 19, 2013)

fivemega said:


> #01 Black Hexa $46 *(AVAILABLE)
> *#02 Black Hexa $46 *(AVAILABLE)*





_edit: adding one more Hexa_


----------



## Silgt (May 19, 2013)

fivemega said:


> #47 Black Penta $36 *(AVAILABLE)*



...adding one Black Penta! Thanks


----------



## criollo (May 19, 2013)

*#03 Black Hexa $46*






:thanks:


----------



## Chodes (May 19, 2013)

I ordered some tailcaps in FM#V-2 sales thread.
Those caps now purchased.

So edited post from FM3V-2 thread and updated Tailcap numbers:

I would like:

#06 Nickel FM3V-2 (without reflector) $140
Extra chrome plated bezel $20 shipped
Extra Boro lens $10
Total $170

From Adapters,Adapters:
#01 "C" 26 ... 19 ... 100mm $6 
#02 "C" 26 ... 19 ... 100mm $6 
#02 "D" 33 ... 27 ... 150mm $8
#03 "D" 33 ... 27 ... 150mm $8
Total $28

From McClicky $urefire "C" Tail Cap
#48 Black Penta $36 (black boot)
#04 Black Hexa $46 (black boot)
Total $82

Grand Total $280

I would like Insured shipping to Australia.
Please advise total shipping cost.​


----------



## thundertree (May 20, 2013)

from thundertree for:

2x McClicky $urefire "C" Tail Cap:
#49 Black Penta $36 -- GID Boot
#05 Black Hexa $46 -- GID Boot

Unique Transaction ID # 055149810F803983U
Subtotal ($82) + Shipping ($4) + Insurance ($2.60) = Total ($88.60)


----------



## Mike Docherty (Jun 3, 2013)

PayPal sent for # 06 Black Hexa with black boot


----------



## saw45 (Jun 3, 2013)

ordering and paid for by paypal.
1 orange and 1 GID boot. Total 2 plus 4 shipping = 6 dollars


----------



## Mike Docherty (Jun 4, 2013)

Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID # 1HF33590X23204730)

PayPal definitely sent this time for Hexa # 06.


----------



## Silgt (Jun 14, 2013)

fivemega said:


> #50 Black Penta $36
> #44 Gray Penta $36


----------



## yoyoman (Jul 3, 2013)

#51 Black Penta with black boot. PayPal sent.


----------



## run4jc (Jul 3, 2013)

*Payment Sent* (Unique Transaction ID # 2G081207UR2236008)


For #52 Black Penta with black boot plus extra orange boot.


Just noticed - I missed the July 4th sale ....... maybe you could throw in a few extra boots?

Any color?


----------



## run4jc (Jul 11, 2013)

*These are awesome. Loving it on my 6P...let's get 2 more for my other 2 6Ps!

Payment Sent* (Unique Transaction ID # 3FD7533129322200R)

This is payment for:

#53 and #54 Black Penta tail caps, 
1 extra ORANGE boot, 1 extra GID boot;
$36 X 2 =$72 - $14.4 (20% July 4 sale) = $57.60 + $2 for 2 extra boots plus $8 shipping ($4 each) = 

$67.60 total


----------



## lightcycle1 (Jul 11, 2013)

Are there going to be anymore olive HA made in the Penta in the future???

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rookie (Jul 11, 2013)

for:

#55,56 Blk Penta Tailcap, 
#7,#8 Blk Hexa Tailcap

:thanks:


----------



## yoyoman (Jul 12, 2013)

Paypal sent:
#57 Black Penta Tail
Extra orange boot
US shipping


----------



## fivemega (Sep 5, 2013)

*[size=+2]More McClicky $urefire "C" Tail Caps Available.

Please Check Post #1 for type and color availability.[/size]*


----------



## rookie (Sep 5, 2013)

#01 Black Tetra
#01 Black Hebta
#02 Black Hebta
#03 Black Hebta

:thanks: :thumbsup:


----------



## donn_ (Sep 5, 2013)

#04 Black Hebta
#09 Black Round



Please add #05 Black Hebta to this order.


----------



## Chodes (Sep 5, 2013)

I will take:
*#06* Black Hebta $44 (AVAILABLE) 
#02 Black Octa $48 (AVAILABLE)
#03 Black Tetra $46 (AVAILABLE)

Shipping Internationally $8 - will 3 tails require more shipping cost?

Really like these products!


----------



## fivemega (Sep 5, 2013)

Chodes said:


> Shipping Internationally $8 - will 3 tails require more shipping cost?



*USPS raised international shipping cost.
Post #1 is also updated.
Thank you.*


----------



## Chodes (Sep 5, 2013)

#06 Black Hebta $44 (AVAILABLE)
#01 Black Octa $48 (AVAILABLE)
#02 Black Tetra $46 (AVAILABLE)
Internationally $8
Total $146


$6 extra ship for 3 tails


----------



## donn_ (Sep 5, 2013)

for additional shipping charge.


----------



## troutpool (Sep 5, 2013)

PayPal sent for #03 black Tetra and #07 black Hebta.

Edit: just sent separate PP for shipping these 2 tailcaps.


----------



## Light11 (Sep 5, 2013)

for:

#08 Black Hebta $44 *(AVAILABLE)*
#09 Black Hebta $44 *(AVAILABLE)*
#10 Black Hebta $44 *(AVAILABLE)

+ US shipping.

:thanks:*


----------



## yazkaz (Sep 5, 2013)

FM, may be interested in the straight (round) one. Some questions:

a. Are these newer batch switch hosts still anodized in HA3?

b. The McClicky used here, does it use the same brass retainer ring from the Oveready Z41 McClicky kit, or a proprietary one? Can the switch be unscrewed for maintenance like in the case of the OR McClicky-modded Z41?

c. Which type of rubber boot is used here? Standard DX type (soft-press feel) or something else? Can I replace it with a hard- or med-press type boot without affecting the fitment of the McClicky inside the tailcap host?

d. Any difference on this new batch round type host compared to the earlier batch ones? Is this tailcap host of a longer design which covers the lanyard ring area/groove on the C-tail (as with the original Penta version)?

e. Any plans on a releasing a shrouded straight (ie. tail-standable) version with recessed switch boot?


----------



## AndyF (Sep 5, 2013)

#04 Black Tetra $46
#08 Black Hebta $44
Shipping $7
Total $97

Sending money order tomorrow.


----------



## AndyF (Sep 5, 2013)

Change Hebta to #11. Thanks


----------



## yazkaz (Sep 5, 2013)

BTW @FM: Hepta, not Hebta.


----------



## fivemega (Sep 5, 2013)

yazkaz said:


> a. Are these newer batch switch hosts still anodized in HA3?


*All Black and gray anodizing are mlitary type III*



yazkaz said:


> b. The McClicky used here, does it use the same brass retainer ring from the Oveready Z41 McClicky kit, or a proprietary one? Can the switch be unscrewed for maintenance like in the case of the OR McClicky-modded Z41?


*I have my own design and never use any other's system.
What I use is most advanced system with much better water resistancy and serviceable switch.
Switch and boot can easily replaced with new one.*



yazkaz said:


> c. Which type of rubber boot is used here? Standard DX type (soft-press feel) or something else? Can I replace it with a hard- or med-press type boot without affecting the fitment of the McClicky inside the tailcap host?


*I use 14mm boot.
I am not familiar with soft or hard boot you mentioned and never had one.*



yazkaz said:


> d. Any difference on this new batch round type host compared to the earlier batch ones? Is this tailcap host of a longer design which covers the lanyard ring area/groove on the C-tail (as with the original Penta version)?


*Knurling is different but other than that very similar.
Penta covers up the gap completly and Hexa has very small gap with body.
Every other type can be used with lanyard ring.*



yazkaz said:


> e. Any plans on a releasing a shrouded straight (ie. tail-standable) version with recessed switch boot?


*No plan for more tail cap at this time..*


----------



## yazkaz (Sep 5, 2013)

fivemega said:


> I have my own design and never use any other's system.
> What I use is most advanced system with much better water resistancy and serviceable switch.


So in other words you have your proprietary retainer ring for the McClicky, correct? And that the switch is user-servicable just like with the McClickied Z41?



> I use 14mm boot. I am not familiar with soft or hard boot you mentioned.


Sounds like you're using the DX boot with a cuttable center peg inside. Has the boot been further modified for your tailcap setup (eg. trimmed flange)?

BTW I'm referring to the Oveready hard-press and medium-press boots here
http://www.oveready.com/a-upgrades/...tion-clicky-kit-for-z41-p/c/z/g-/prod_23.html


----------



## flat-ray (Sep 6, 2013)

CPF member: flat-ray
Order: #12 Black Hepta $44 + international shipping $8
Total: 52$
Unique ID transaction #4M795641A7440515A.


----------



## yoyoman (Sep 6, 2013)

Great tail cap.


----------



## tobrien (Sep 6, 2013)

yazkaz said:


> So in other words you have your proprietary retainer ring for the McClicky, correct? And that the switch is user-servicable just like with the McClickied Z41?
> 
> 
> Sounds like you're using the DX boot with a cuttable center peg inside. Has the boot been further modified for your tailcap setup (eg. trimmed flange)?
> ...



i've tried OR hard/med press boots and they don't sit correctly in this C tail cap by FM


----------



## yazkaz (Sep 6, 2013)

tobrien said:


> i've tried OR hard/med press boots and they don't sit correctly in this C tail cap by FM


Any pics on the inside of the FM tailcap host, esp. with the switch mecha unscrewed?
That would help explain how the DX boot can be properly sit inside while the OR hard/med-press ones can't

Also is the standard (DX) boot being modified for this tailcap setup (other than having the center peg cut out)?


----------



## tobrien (Sep 6, 2013)

yazkaz said:


> Any pics on the inside of the FM tailcap host, esp. with the switch mecha unscrewed?
> That would help explain how the DX boot can be properly sit inside while the OR hard/med-press ones can't
> 
> Also is the standard (DX) boot being modified for this tailcap setup (other than having the center peg cut out)?



I don't have pics because I've since sold my FM penta because my tastes changed slightly. I believe it's because of the nub/nipple not being present in the OR tail cap boots


----------



## yazkaz (Sep 6, 2013)

tobrien said:


> I believe it's because of the nub/nipple not being present in the OR tail cap boots


So you're saying, that the DX boot in this tailcap setup is NOT modified, with the center peg/nipple/nub fully retained?

That's interesting... would really like to know how the switch mecha is being installed inside.

BTW @FM what's the height difference between the Z41 tailcap host and your own round version?


----------



## tobrien (Sep 7, 2013)

yazkaz said:


> So you're saying, that the DX boot in this tailcap setup is NOT modified, with the center peg/nipple/nub fully retained?
> 
> That's interesting... would really like to know how the switch mecha is being installed inside.
> 
> BTW @FM what's the height difference between the Z41 tailcap host and your own round version?



yeah it does look like an unmodified DX boot


----------



## lightcycle1 (Sep 7, 2013)

Disregard....


Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fivemega (Sep 10, 2013)

*[size=+1]Every payment received for above part, shipped out.

More McClicky $urefire "C" Tail Caps Available.

Please Check Post #1 for type and color availability.[/size]*


----------



## euroken (Sep 11, 2013)

Pp sent for:

#14 Black Hepta $44 (AVAILABLE)

+ shipping


----------



## LightJunk (Sep 11, 2013)

for 


#15 Black Hepta $44 with Black Boot
US shipping $4

Total $48 Transaction ID # 81074309FT028051C

Please ship it to my Paypal address.


----------



## donn_ (Sep 12, 2013)

Caps arrived today, and they (_especially the Hepta_) are stunning.

:goodjob: *FM!*


----------



## nbjly (Sep 14, 2013)

I would like to buy #16 Black Hepta if it becomes available

Edit - And #17 !


----------



## troutpool (Sep 20, 2013)

Very pleased with the tail caps--beautiful work. Thanks!


----------



## yazkaz (Sep 24, 2013)

(deleted)


----------



## yazkaz (Sep 25, 2013)

PP sent for two Black Round tailcaps (slots #10 and 11)
Total $77


----------



## dbleznak (Sep 29, 2013)

Black Penta $36 (AVAILABLE)
Gray Penta $36 (AVAILABLE)
Black Octa $48 (AVAILABLE)
3 Orange boots $3
Shipping $7
Total $130 
Payment sent- Transaction ID: 0NE31429LH0601928


----------



## yazkaz (Sep 30, 2013)

@FM
Problem with order tracking #

UPDATE: problem solved


----------



## metal_sai (Sep 30, 2013)

PayPal sent for #12 Black Round

Thanks
metal_sai


----------



## Mike Docherty (Oct 7, 2013)

PayPal sent for one black Tetra and one Black Octa with black boots. The Heptas went quick due to hoarding. Do you have plans to make any more?


----------



## Icehole (Oct 19, 2013)

PayPal sent for:


2x Black Penta (#59 & 60) @ $36x2 = $72
2x Z44 Bezels (#29 & 30) @ $17x2 = $34
$8 S&H 
$114 Total


Sorry, I just realized that was 2 different threads, PM me if this doesn't work for you!


David


----------



## yazkaz (Oct 21, 2013)

Finally got time to examine the switches and post pics.

Knurling on the round tailcap host is a bit too fine and thus results in some imperfect HA ("holes" can be seen when viewed from certain angles). Sticking with knurling from the Penta host would've solved such problem, and would match any FM 18650 bodies better.






(from left) Tailcap host, DX boot, flat washer, stock McClicky, retainer ring





(clockwise from left) Tailcap host, assembled McC internal, DX boot





(from left) Bundled vs. stock DX boot

Only the DX boot is compatible since this switch config requires the center peg to activate the switch. OR med-/hard-press boots won't work due to their lack of center pegs

Switch sensitivity depends on length of center peg to be trimmed. Stock (non-modified) DX boot yields very senstive half-press and quite easy clicky actuation. Bundled boot (see third pic) has center peg trimmed (albeit unevenly) which yields less sensitive half-press but much deeper clicky actuation. IMO trimming the peg (flat cut preferred) from the stock boot by just 3-4mm is recommended.


----------



## dbleznak (Oct 26, 2013)

Please do more Hepta! That's my fav and I missed out!! Doh!!!!!


----------



## Mike Docherty (Oct 26, 2013)

+1 On the Hepta! They sold out so quick that I didn't get a chance to grab one.


----------



## fivemega (Nov 23, 2013)

*[size=+1]Every payment received for above part, shipped out.

More McClicky $urefire "C" Tail Caps Available.

Please Check Post #1 for type and color availability.[/size]*


----------



## donn_ (Nov 23, 2013)

Varooj,

Post #1 says:



> Black Hepta $44 *(NOT AVAILABLE)*



But #16-31 look like they are available on the list.

Are they?


----------



## Light11 (Nov 23, 2013)

for:

#16 Black Hepta $44*(AVAILABLE)*
#17 Black Hepta $44*(AVAILABLE)*
#18 Black Hepta $44*(AVAILABLE)*

#01 Grey Hepta $44 *(AVAILABLE)*
#02 Grey Hepta $44 *(AVAILABLE)*
#05 Grey Hepta $44 (AVAILABLE)
and from here:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?363518-E-Head-C-Tail-18650-by-Fivemega

#01 *Grey E head / C tail* single 18650 body $48 *(AVAILABLE)

*#48 *Black E head / C tail* single 18650 body $48 *(AVAILABLE)


**Please let me know if you need additional funds for shipping.I only sent $5 for shipping.*


----------



## rookie (Nov 23, 2013)

for:

#19 Black Hepta $44
#20 Black Hepta $44

#03 Grey Hepta $44
#04 Grey Hepta $44

:thanks: :thumbsup:


----------



## AndyF (Nov 23, 2013)

#05 Gray Hepta $44
Extra Orange boot $1

Payment by USPS money order


----------



## Mike Docherty (Nov 23, 2013)

PayPal Sent
#22 Black Hepta
#06 Gray Hepta
2 black boots


----------



## fivemega (Nov 24, 2013)

donn_ said:


> Post #1 says:
> 
> But #16-31 look like they are available on the list.
> 
> Are they?



*Sorry, I am having probem to edit my posts.

I will edit and make correction soon as I can.

More black and grey Heptas available.*


----------



## Chodes (Nov 24, 2013)

McClicky $urefire "C" Tail Cap 
#23 Black Hepta $44 (AVAILABLE)
#24 Black Hepta $44 (AVAILABLE)

Paypal not sent as I would like Grey Hepta. #06 seems taken above.
Assume your problem updating means #07Grey Hepta may be available.

Will also add:

Adapter, Adapter, Adapter 
#05 "D" 33 ... 27 ... 150mm $8 (AVAILABLE)
#06 "D" 33 ... 27 ... 150mm $8 (AVAILABLE)
#07 "D" 33 ... 27 ... 150mm $8 (AVAILABLE)


----------



## Chodes (Nov 24, 2013)

#23, #24 Black Hepta $44 x 2
Adapter, Adapter, Adapter : #05, #06, #07, "D" 33 ... 27 ... 150mm $8 x 3 
Total $112
Waiting to see if Grey Hepta available

I'll add - Shipping $19 or $22 if Grey Hepta available


----------



## morepho87 (Nov 24, 2013)

CPF: morepho87

#27, 28?? Black Hepta tail caps plus shipping $88


----------



## Lumilo (Nov 24, 2013)

#29 Black Hepta $44 *(AVAILABLE) + international shipping

*
 for:

#29 Black Hepta $44
+
International shipping $8

*CPF handle: Lumilo*


----------



## flat-ray (Nov 24, 2013)

CPF member: flat-ray
Order: #3 Grey Hepta $44 + 1 boot black + 1 boot orange + international shipping $8
Total: 54$
unique transaction ID #4R838136M3898084J
thanks


----------



## flat-ray (Nov 24, 2013)

I don't understand if the #3 Grey Hepta is available. There is confusion in the order numbers. Please, send me the first Grey Hepta available (#6, possible?)


----------



## Lite-On (Nov 25, 2013)

# 9 black Hexa tailcap $46.00
#4 black Octa tailcap $48.00
Domestic shipping for two $7.00
Total $101.00
CPF name Lite-On


----------



## OKUPANT (Nov 25, 2013)

for #27 Black Hepta $44 *(AVAILABLE)* + international shipping = $52
member okupant


----------



## Icarus (Nov 25, 2013)

oops.... never mind... sorry


----------



## Chodes (Nov 25, 2013)

It seems that I missed out on Grey Hepta.

So  - $19 international shipping for order in post #133:

#23, #24 Black Hepta $44 x 2
Adapter, Adapter, Adapter : #05, #06, #07, "D" 33 ... 27 ... 150mm $8 x 3 
Total $112 (already paid)


----------



## Chodes (Nov 26, 2013)

$44 #09 Grey Hepta and $ 3 extra ship - total $47


----------



## uncle wong (Nov 27, 2013)

uncle wong $39 paypal sent for #15 Black Round C Tailcap with Black Boot + Shipping to states .


----------



## RCantor (Nov 27, 2013)

Do these fit the solarforce L2Ps? Thanks.


----------



## fivemega (Dec 2, 2013)

RCantor said:


> Do these fit the solarforce L2Ps? Thanks.



*Will fit and work on any "C" compatible body.*

*[size=+1]Every payment received for above part, shipped out.

More McClicky $urefire "C" Tail Caps Available.

Please Check Post #1 for type and color availability.[/size]*


----------



## Diablo_331 (Dec 4, 2013)

Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID # 6GR92898X3925033H) for the following:

#49 *Black E head / C tail* single 18650 body $48 *(AVAILABLE)
*#28 Black Hepta $44 *(AVAILABLE)
*#05 Black Octa $48 *(AVAILABLE)
*Please add 4% to total for CC Paypal
Shipping to States $5 any quantity
Insurance $2.60 for each $100 value in States

48+44+48=140+4%=145.60+5+2.60=$153.20


----------



## Icehole (Dec 13, 2013)

#06 Black Octa $48 
#07 Black Octa $48 
#08 Black Octa $48 
#09 Black Octa $48 
#10 Black Octa $48 
#11 Black Octa $48
6x Octa @ 6 x $48 = $288
6x Red / Orange buttons @ 6 x $1 = $6
Total = $294 less 20% = $235.20
Add $2 s&h and shipped with my Double Head E head light (if possible)
=$237.20

cpf= icehole
Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID # 3YD09374NG4931643)


----------



## Catul (Dec 21, 2013)

#62 Black Penta $36
#16 Black Round $35
Extra Orange Boot $1
Extra GID Boot $1
Subtotal = $73 - 20% = $58.40


Shipping to States $7 for two or more
Insurance $2.60 for each $100 value in States
Total: $68



Unique Transaction ID # 5KN015913C152430D


----------



## sbbsga (Dec 24, 2013)

Unique Transaction ID # 4DF21078AR461290G


McClicky $urefire "C" Tail Cap
#17 Black Round $35 
#18 Black Round $35
US shipping $7


($35*2*0.8)+$7 = $63

Thank you very much for the sale!


----------



## DUQ (Dec 25, 2013)

for...

#10 Black Hexa $46
#08 Type III Personalized 6P 18650 body $58 (lettering on body *DUQ*)
-20% special
International shipping $12
----------------------
$95.20 total.


----------



## Catul (Dec 27, 2013)

2x Black Penta (#63 & #64)
1 Extra Orange Boot
1 Extra GID Boot


----------



## Icehole (Jan 1, 2014)

#10 Type III Personalized 6P 18650 body $58 
Engraved info sent in PayPal notes. Shipped with other bodies.
#65 Black Penta $36
#66 Black Penta $36
#67 Black Penta $36
#68 Black Penta $36
#69 Black Penta $36
#70 Black Penta $36
#12 Black Octa $48
10x extra GID Boot $10
$58 + ($36*6) + $48 + $10 = $332 / 20% = $265.60 + $7 s&h = $272.60 total
Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID # 03798723T5375281E)
Cpf = Icehole


----------



## GrizzlyAdams (Jan 1, 2014)

Any chance at more grey heptas?


----------



## thundertree (Jan 2, 2014)

from thundertree for:

McClicky $urefire "C" Tail Cap:
#01 Grey Octa $44

COOLY 26650 D26 (P60) Host
#24 Orange cerakoted COOLY 1x26650 D26 $109 (AVAILABLE)

Unique Transaction ID # 0XA42590S8303313P

Subtotal ($153) - 20% Sale ($30.60) = Sale Total ($122.40) + Shipping ($7) + Insurance ($2.60) = Total ($132)

Much Thanks!


----------



## Icehole (Jan 3, 2014)

The Octa has 2 grooves around the body side, are these suitable for O-Rings?
What size?

Also, what size switch boot do these take? 
16x8, 14x8, or 14x6mm?


----------



## Icehole (Jan 7, 2014)

#06 Black Tetra $46 
#07 Black Tetra $46 
#08 Black Tetra $46


3 * $46 = $138 / 20% = $110.40 + $7 s&h = 117.40
Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID # 52P86032S2996333J)



Cpf = icehole


----------



## dabratster (Jan 7, 2014)

For the following:
#14 Black Octa $48 (AVAILABLE)
#04 Modified genuine 6P 18650 body $58 (AVAILABLE)

Sub Total$106.00Discount 20%-$21.20Total After Discount$84.80Shipping$7.00Sub Total (Paypal)$91.804% Paypal CC$3.67Total (Paypal)$95.47

Thanks again
:thumbsup:


----------



## viper41028 (Jan 8, 2014)

3 black hepta please


----------



## viper41028 (Jan 8, 2014)

Hepta GID boot please, Paypal sent.


----------



## Icehole (Jan 18, 2014)

#09 Black Tetra $46 
#10 Black Tetra $46
#11 Black Tetra $46 
#12 Black Tetra $46 

$46 * 4 = $184 - 20% = $147.20 + $7 s&h = $154.20

Cpf= icehole

thanks!

Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID # 8SF47290U9257573C)


----------



## euthymic (Jan 19, 2014)

#03 Grey Round $35 

$35 (-20%) = $28 + $4 shipping = $32 Total

CPF Username: euthymic
Paypal sent (Unique Transaction ID: 2JT568244W377684E)

Thanks


----------



## JasonH (Jan 20, 2014)

Paypal sent for 

#37 Hepta $35.20 after 20%

Sent with payment for 3x26500 D36 Order


----------



## JasonH (Jan 26, 2014)

Hi FM,

I received the Black Hepta tail. Very nice.

Interested in a grey version. I see that that the grey version is sold out. 

Is there any chance you have an extra that is not listed?

Thanks, JasonH


----------



## HotWire (Feb 11, 2014)

HotWire sent $48.00 for #38 *Black Hepta. *:thumbsup:

(Edit) *Black Hepta *received and installed on Surefire! Can be used as an *awesome *twisty or clicky! :twothumbs


----------



## Indexmill (Feb 12, 2014)

Hi,

Why are folks taking a 20% discount? I don't see that offered in any of FM's posts.

?

John.


----------



## sbbsga (Feb 12, 2014)

Indexmill said:


> Hi,
> 
> Why are folks taking a 20% discount? I don't see that offered in any of FM's posts.
> 
> ...



Sale has ended. http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?376786-20-Christmas-Sale-All-Fivemega-Products


----------



## fivemega (Feb 12, 2014)

Indexmill said:


> Hi,
> 
> Why are folks taking a 20% discount? I don't see that offered in any of FM's posts.?
> 
> John.



*That was 2013 Christmas sale discount. It's already over.*


----------



## liyanwyf (Mar 19, 2014)

CPF ID liyanwyf
$44 for #39 one Black Hepta w black boot
$4 for Shipping to States
TOTAL $48


----------



## nbjly (Mar 20, 2014)

CPF ID nbjly
$44 for #40 one Black Hepta w black boot
$4 for Shipping to States
TOTAL $48


----------



## verdon (Apr 27, 2014)

#71 Black Penta

$36 + $8 (Internationally) = $44

CPF Username: verdon
Paypal ID: 2PT73801WW0963909

Thank you!


----------



## BigJoeXXL (Apr 29, 2014)

#14 Black Tetra $46
Shipping $4

PayPal sent $50


----------



## DRoc (May 3, 2014)

Payment sent for 1 black Octa $48, 1 black Tetra $46
Ship international $11
$6.80 for insurance
CPF Handle DRoc
PP unique trID 3GD266391N177060Y
$111.80
EDIT- FORGOT TO ADD BOOT COLOR BLACK


----------



## Dirty wage guy (Jun 30, 2014)

$40 sent through PayPal for #10 grey HEPTA.
THANK YOU FIVEMEGA!

DWG


----------



## Dirty wage guy (Jun 30, 2014)

Standard black boot please Sir on that grey HEPTA. Sorry almost forgot to add that.
THANKS AGAIN FIVEMEGA!

DWG


----------



## Icehole (Jul 1, 2014)

I would like:


#16 Black Tetra $46 


Shipped with the PAR36 head, if possible please. 


Thank you!

Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID # 65L71236V84890534)


P.S. Let me know if more Tetras are available, I might want another shipped in same package.


----------



## yazkaz (Jul 1, 2014)

May be interested in 1-2 Grey Round ones.
Any actual pics on this host?


----------



## Double Barrel (Jul 1, 2014)

sent for


#16 Black Octa $48 <font color="green">(AVAILABLE


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Double Barrel (Jul 1, 2014)

Payment also sent for
#72 Black Penta $36 <font color="green">(AVAILABLE)

Standard black cap on both please.
Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Double Barrel (Jul 2, 2014)

Payment also sent for


#01 Grey Tetra $44 (AVAILABLE)

GITD boot please... 
Payment also sent for 1-GITD Boot, 1-black boot and 1-orange boot
Thanks, DB


----------



## gottawearshades (Jul 4, 2014)

Happy Fourth!

Paypal sent for one Black Hexa tail, #11 I think.

$46 - 9.2 + 4 = $ 40.80

Thanks!

(PS: Unless there's an Octa left. In that case I'll take one of those. Thanks!)


----------



## nbjly (Jul 11, 2014)

CPF nbjly 
#41 Black Hepta $44 (AVAILABLE) 44-20% = 35.20
$2 GITD boots
$2 Orange/red boots
$4 shipping
$44 Total

Paypal sent - (44-20% = 35.20 + 2 GITD boot and 2 Red boots + $4 shipping = $44)

Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID # 3SB58383JV0811156)

:thanks:


----------



## lightknot (Jul 14, 2014)

CPF ID lightknot
$44 for #41 one Black Hepta w black boot
$4 for Shipping to States
TOTAL $48

PayPal (Unique Transaction ID # 78X77917AL5585252)
Please ship and send tracking number ASAP.


----------



## troutpool (Jul 16, 2014)

PayPal sent for Black Round with black boot. #19.
$35 less 20 per cent is $28 plus $4 shipping equals $32.
Many thanks!


----------



## thundertree (Jul 17, 2014)

from thundertree for:

McClicky $urefire "C" Tail Cap:

#02 Grey Octa $44

C Head, C Tail 18650 Square Body:

#07 Black C head / C tail single 18650 body $58

Subtotal ($102) - 20% Sale ($20.40) = Sale Total ($81.60) + Shipping ($7) + Insurance ($2.60) = Total ($91.20)

Unique Transaction ID # 7X403168L7713504H

Much thanks!


----------



## Four Leaf Flashlights (Jul 24, 2014)

CPF ID Four Leaf Flashlights
$44 for Black Hepta w black boot #43
$50 for Gold Plated Round #01
$50 for Gold Plated Round #02
$144 sub-total
-20% sale $28.8
$115.20 sub-total
$4 for Shipping to States
$119.20 total


----------



## lightknot (Jul 24, 2014)

5M, I Posted this same order under the Four Leaf Flashlights screenname. Didn't have enough posts, please disregard that order and please process this one.

This one is PAID:
CPF ID lightknot
$44 for Black Hepta w black boot #43
$50 for Gold Plated Round #01
$50 for Gold Plated Round #02
$144 sub-total
-20% sale $28.8
$115.20 sub-total
$7 for Shipping to States
$122.20 total


----------



## Four Leaf Flashlights (Jul 24, 2014)

Four Leaf Flashlights said:


> CPF ID Four Leaf Flashlights
> $44 for Black Hepta w black boot #43
> $50 for Gold Plated Round #01
> $50 for Gold Plated Round #02
> ...



Don't seem to be able to edit my own posts yet. Please disregard this order from Four Leaf Flashlights. This same order has been paid in full by lightknot, please ship to lightknot.


----------



## Dirty wage guy (Jul 24, 2014)

Is the sale still on? I thought it ended already but If it's still going I'd like to place an order.
thanks,

DWG


----------



## fivemega (Jul 24, 2014)

Dirty wage guy said:


> Is the sale still on?



*Please follow here.*


----------



## troutpool (Jul 26, 2014)

Black Round received, and I thank you for it.


----------



## 7romanstatesmen (Aug 1, 2014)

Last minute order!

#44 Black Hepta $44 *(AVAILABLE)
*
Less 20%, plus $4 shipping = $39.20

Thanks!


----------



## editedby (Sep 17, 2014)

#17 Black Octa $48


----------



## Darien (Nov 1, 2014)

#73 Black Penta $40


----------



## Billbo (Nov 1, 2014)

Am I right that there are no grey Haptas availeble at the moment?


----------



## fivemega (Nov 2, 2014)

Billbo said:


> Am I right that there are no grey Haptas availeble at the moment?


*Sorry, no more grey Hepta left.
Please check updated post #1 for next available color and number.*


----------



## Billbo (Nov 2, 2014)

Will you build another batch?


----------



## DrafterDan (Nov 15, 2014)

PayPal sent from DrafterDan for:

#02 Grey Tetra $44 
Insurance $2.60 for each $100 value in States

Part of an order for (1) body and (1) tailcap

~Daniel


----------



## Random Dan (Dec 27, 2014)

Paypal sent from Random Dan for:

#76 Black Penta $36 *(AVAILABLE)
*-20% = $28.80
+$4.00 shipping
=$32.80

*Payment Sent* (Unique Transaction ID # 10150322DF2357704)


----------



## Dirty wage guy (Jan 4, 2015)

I'll take #46 and #47 black Heptas, both with black boots please.

PayPal sent!

#46 @ $44.00
#47 @ $44.00
x2 = $88.00 
-20% $17.40
= $70.60
+2 s/h @ 7.00
total - $77.60

Thank you!
DWG


----------



## fivemega (Jan 15, 2015)

*Every payment received for above item, already shipped and tracking / custom form number is added on post #1

More McClicky $urefire "C" Tail Caps available.

Please check post #1 for next available type and finish number.*


----------



## Jvvjvv (Mar 14, 2015)

I'll take #14 black hexa and #5 round gray


----------



## Jvvjvv (Mar 20, 2015)

I'll #6 gray round, #15 Black Hexa, #4 gray tetra

Thanks...Jack


----------



## Jimmyboots (Apr 6, 2015)

*Jimmyboots*

#05 Grey Octa $44 *(AVAILABLE) Black boot

*I'll take this one - 44.00 + $4.00 + $1.76(paypal 4% fees) = *$49.76 SENT


*Trans ID : Transaction ID # 00Y62626494577219


----------



## M6 mania (May 4, 2015)

Hi FM

Is Grey tail cap the same color as HA body of surefire?

THKS.


----------



## yazkaz (May 5, 2015)

Post removed. Can be considered thread thrashing.

Bill


----------



## fivemega (May 5, 2015)

M6 mania said:


> Is Grey tail cap the same color as HA body of surefire?


----------



## lemlux (May 23, 2015)

Varooj:

I have Paypaled $75 to you for Black Hepta #50 and #51 = $44 * 2 - $20 +$7.


----------



## fivemega (Oct 27, 2015)

*Every payment received for above item, already shipped and tracking / custom form number is added on post #1

More McClicky $urefire "C" Tail Caps available.

Please check post #1 for next available type and finish number.*


----------



## mjgsxr (Dec 4, 2015)

Handle mjgsxr

McClicky surefire tail cap
#52 Black Hepta $44
#21 Black Round $35


----------



## lemlux (Jan 19, 2016)

Member: lemlux

Varooj:

Finally decided to update the remaining tailcaps on my Surefire C, P, D collection. Have paypaled $145 for:
#16 Hexa black $46
#17 Hexa black $46
#18 Hexa black $46
Shipping $ 7


----------



## lemlux (Jan 22, 2016)

Wow! 

I paid on 1/19 and received my tailcaps today, 1/22. 

I think that's the fastest turnaround on my many FiveMega purchases over the years.

All 3 Hexas are very attractive and tail stand stably. One has a noticeably softer, less positive clicking action than the other two -- curious.

I think I'll use the Hexas on my 2 * 18650 configurations. The Hepta's I bought from you previously are far more pocket-friendly and, thus, will be deployed on 1 * 18650 setups.


----------



## lemlux (Jan 22, 2016)

Wow! 

I paid on 1/19 and received my tailcaps today, 1/22. 

I think that's the fastest turnaround on my many FiveMega purchases over the years.

All 3 Hexas are very attractive and tail stand stably. One has a noticeably softer, less positive clicking action than the other two -- curious.

I think I'll use the Hexas on my 2 * 18650 configurations. The Hepta's I bought from you previously are far more pocket-friendly and, thus, will be deployed on 1 * 18650 setups.


----------



## Powerup (Jan 24, 2016)

#19. Black hexa $46.


----------



## DrafterDan (Jan 27, 2016)

The Hexa's are getting more popular! Please see my payment for the below, should be in your email by now.

#01 Black Hexa *(ANODIZE BLEMISHED) $38

*This project P60 has a FM body, why not a FM tail?


----------



## DrafterDan (Feb 4, 2016)

Okay, this HEXA tailcap definitely adds to attitude of this torch. Thank you FM!






Finish level and gloss match the FiveMega body and SF head almost perfectly.
I could not fit my Raven flippy clip on it though, tolerances were just a smidge too tight. That Raven clip does use rather thick wire, so I wasn't surprised.


----------



## Powerup (Feb 22, 2016)

$44.00 #05 gray tetra.


----------



## yazkaz (Feb 22, 2016)

DrafterDan said:


> Okay, this HEXA tailcap definitely adds to attitude of this torch. Thank you FM!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great build. However, the Z32 needs extra protection for the front, so consider installing a dedicated OR bezel ring whenever possible.
For the record all my Z32 bezel assys have the said rings installed.


----------



## Greenbean (Feb 25, 2016)

*McClicky $urefire &amp;quot;C&amp;quot; Tail Cap*

 sent for 

#06 Grey Tetra $44 (AVAILABLE) 
Shipping to States $4 for one cap

Total of 48.00

Transaction ID: 6K1733399M741553M\

Another awesome build thanks to FM....lovecpf


----------



## vinhnguyen54 (Mar 14, 2016)

Paypal sent for one Penta Black


----------



## KBobAries (Apr 4, 2016)

$42 Paypal sent from Dan for:

#02 Black Hexa *(ANODIZE BLEMISHED) $38 (AVAILABLE) & Shipping to States $4 for one cap*


----------



## mk2rocco (May 12, 2016)

Payment sent for 

#79 black penta


----------



## jwyj (Jul 1, 2016)

*20% 4th Of July Fivemegs Products Sale *

#03 Black Hexa *(ANODIZE BLEMISHED)* $38 *(AVAILABLE)*
#04 Black Hexa *(ANODIZE BLEMISHED)* $38 *(AVAILABLE)*
#03 Gold Plated Round $50 *(AVAILABLE)*
Total = (38+38+50) x .8 = 100.8

Internationally $14 for up to 3 caps
Insurance $6.80 for each $100 value internationally

Grand total = 100.8 + 14 + 6.8 = 121.6 


Edit : Sent another $5 for pp fees, thanks.


----------



## mjgsxr (Jul 29, 2016)

#81 Black Penta $36*(AVAILABLE)
#82 Black Penta $36*(AVAILABLE)

PayPal sent


----------



## yazkaz (Aug 1, 2016)

PP sent for
a. 1x modded original 6P body $58 ($46.4) 
b. 1x McClicky tailcap (black round) $35 ($28) (this listing)

Domestic shipping $7
Total $81.40
PP transaction ID 6UK41256EM822860H


----------



## 1234jaca (Aug 9, 2016)

Black round
Payment sent
ID da transação
0XW75936WF7873451


----------



## Catcher (Aug 16, 2016)

Payment sent #12 Modified genuine 6P 18650 body $58 Black Round $35 $7 Domestic Shipping and $4 for PP%. Domestic Address included in notes please do send to PP ADDRESS.


----------



## chago (Aug 19, 2016)

Payment sent -$51.00 for (1) Black Hexa ($46.00), (1) orange boot ($1.00) + $4.00 shipping. Transaction ID: 78N48923BA077720W. Thanks!


----------



## tmx009 (Nov 11, 2016)

paypal sent for #84 Black penta and #46 Glay penta, 2 black boots.


----------



## mk2rocco (Jan 17, 2017)

*Re: McClicky $urefire &quot;C&quot; Tail Cap*

I'll take #26 Black Round.

$39 PP Sent


----------



## Darien (Feb 7, 2017)

*Re: McClicky $urefire &quot;C&quot; Tail Cap*

I'll take these two: PayPal sent 
*#85 Black Penta $36 **
#86 Black Penta $36 




*


----------



## poolboy (Mar 28, 2017)

*Re: McClicky $urefire &quot;C&quot; Tail Cap*

Paypal sent
#86 black penta
black boot
$40


----------



## euroken (Apr 22, 2017)

*Re: McClicky $urefire &quot;C&quot; Tail Cap*

PP sent for:

#88 Black Penta $36 (AVAILABLE) + $4 shipping


----------



## fivemega (Nov 29, 2017)

*[size=+2]More McClicky $urefire "C" Tail Caps available.


Please check post #1 for next available type and finish.[/size]*


----------



## flashy bazook (Dec 31, 2017)

Note--below order part of a bigger order posted under the Xmas discount thread:items here just part of the order.

PPsent


McClicky $urefire"C" Tail Cap, Black Penta, two items #89, #90, $36+$36


----------



## tpetsch (May 29, 2018)

Paypal sent
#91 black penta
black boot
$40


----------



## id30209 (Jun 14, 2018)

PP sent for
#49 grey penta
extra orange boot
extra GID


----------



## etc (Jun 14, 2018)

Neither Octa nor Tetra are available and I am not interested in anything else. Most of what's listed is not available


----------



## Darien (Jul 20, 2018)

Paypal sent for:

#92, #93, #94 Black Penta
#50 Gray Penta 
5 extra orange boots


----------



## yazkaz (Jul 23, 2018)

So, any plans on more Penta hosts to be offered?


----------



## etc (Aug 3, 2018)

the original post badly needs to be updated, pics removed of what's not avaialble


----------



## sidfishez (Aug 3, 2018)

paypal sent $40.00 for #95 Black Penta $36 + $4 t0 ship.​


----------



## etc (Aug 17, 2018)

Interested in a Penta with the 'hard' McClicky switch. They come in 3 flavors. Soft, medium and hard. I want the hard one. Possible?


----------



## yazkaz (Aug 17, 2018)

*Re: McClicky $urefire &quot;C&quot; Tail Cap*



etc said:


> Interested in a Penta with the 'hard' McClicky switch. They come in 3 flavors. Soft, medium and hard. I want the hard one. Possible?


Absolutely NOT...
FM's clicky switch internals config is different and thus only compatible with the soft press boot (aka DX boot)

Not even the medium press boot is compatible


----------



## fivemega (Aug 17, 2019)

*A B
A B
A B
A B*


----------



## double_r76 (Jan 14, 2020)

*Re: McClicky $urefire &quot;C&quot; Tail Cap*

PayPal sent for...

CPF: double_r76

McClicky $urefire "C" Tail Cap
#51 Gray Penta $36 (AVAILABLE)

Modified Genuine Gray HA $urefire 6P
#06 Modified Gray Type III genuine 6P 18650 body $58 (AVAILABLE)
#09 Gray Type III genuine Z44 head $29 (AVAILABLE)

Shipping $7
PayPal fee $5.20

Total $135.20


----------



## msrider (Oct 14, 2020)

Already sent payment for :
*#96 Black Penta C tail cap *
(payment was made combining with 18350/18500 C head 3P and leef (M/C) 3 x 18650, separate messages have been left in the post of each item)

CPF ID : msrider

International shipping to Hong Kong 

Black Penta : $36
International shipping : $4 (combined with leef 3 (M/C) x 18650 which paid few minutes ago)
Insurance : $0 (covered from another order of 18350 & 18500 C head 3P body (upto $100) which paid few minutes ago)
Total : $40

PP (F&F) transaction ID : 23K64471HY7278346

Please let me know if my shipping & insurance rate for combined shipment is incorrect, and I will pay the balance, if any, immediately.

Thank you


----------



## fivemega (Sep 17, 2021)

*More McClicky $urefire "C" Tail Caps available.*


----------



## etc (Sep 17, 2021)

which ones? Please edit the post to clarify.


----------



## a1sealbeach (Sep 19, 2021)

PayPal sent for #21 Black Hexa $46 Plus State shipping $4 : Total $50
PayPal Transaction ID : 87R57981MN729394C
CPF : a1sealbeach

Thanks FiveMega.


----------



## fivemega (Sep 22, 2021)

*#21 Black Hexa $46*
*CPF: @a1sealbeach *
*USPS tracking: 9500113808431263414447

More McClicky $urefire "C" Tail Caps available.*


----------



## a1sealbeach (Sep 22, 2021)

I got the tailcap tonight. Thanks for finish one of my small project.


----------



## fivemega (Sep 24, 2021)

Black Tetra
--------------------------
#01 Black Tetra $46 rookie paid shipped 9114901159818831011962
#02 Black Tetra $46 Chodes paid shipped LC564224092US
#03 Black Tetra $46 troutpool paid shipped 9114901159818831012006
#04 Black Tetra $46 AndyF MO received shipped 9114901159818831038013
#05 Black Tetra $46 Mike Docherty paid shipped 0114901159818849095138
#06 Black Tetra $46 Icehole paid shipped 9114901159818848998355
#07 Black Tetra $46 Icehole paid shipped 9114901159818848998355
#08 Black Tetra $46 Icehole paid shipped 9114901159818848998355
#09 Black Tetra $46 Icehole paid shipped 9114901159815942858707
#10 Black Tetra $46 Icehole paid shipped 9114901159815942858707
#11 Black Tetra $46 Icehole paid shipped 9114901159815942858707
#12 Black Tetra $46 Icehole paid shipped 9114901159815942858707
#14 Black Tetra $46 Joe Ossege paid shipped 9114901159815876865635
#15 Black Tetra $46 DRoc paid shipped LC333379482US
#16 Black Tetra $46 Icehole paid shipped 9114999944238010732933
*NO MORE BLACK TETRA AVAILABLE*
-----------------------
*Grey Tetra*
-----------------------
#01 Grey Tetra $44 Double Barrel paid shipped 9114999944238010732629
#02 Grey Tetra $44 DrafterDan paid shipped 9114999944238373464694
#03 Grey Tetra $44 paid shipped
#04 Grey Tetra $44 Jvvjvv paid shipped 9505511144965083555946
#05 Grey Tetra $44 Powerup paid shipped 9505513808416060114243
#06 Grey Tetra $44 Greenbean paid shipped 9500113808416060114257
=====================
Black Penta
------------------------------------
#01 Black Penta $36 737mech paid shipped 0309288000011111xxxx
#02 Black Penta $36 737mech paid shipped 0309288000011111xxxx
#03 Black Penta $36 TRDmatrix paid shipped 0309288000011111xxxx
#04 Black Penta $36 euroken paid shipped 0309288000011110xxxx
#05 Black Penta $36 rikvee paid shipped LC547656318US
#06 Black Penta $36 rikvee paid shipped LC547656318US
#07 Black Penta $36 bennytheblade paid shipped 2308218000002887XXXX
#08 Black Penta $36 737mech paid shipped 0309288000011043XXXX
#09 Black Penta $36 737mech paid shipped 0309288000011043XXXX
#10 Black Penta $36 andyfrasier paid shipped LC547656321US
#11 Black Penta $36 Nite paid shipped 0309033000010309XXXX
#12 Black Penta $36 Nite paid shipped 0309033000010309XXXX
#14 Black Penta $36 Slickseth paid shipped 0309033000010309XXXX
#15 Black Penta $30 QtrHorse paid shipped 2308044000002600XXXX
#16 Black Penta $36 curtispdx paid shipped 0308073000016683XXXX
#17 Black Penta $36 CSI304 paid shipped 0308073000016684XXXX
#18 Black Penta $36 Freaker paid shipped 0308073000016685XXXX
#19 Black Penta $36 aingel2k1 paid shipped 0308073000016683XXXX
#20 Black Penta $36 aingel2k1 paid shipped 0308073000016683XXXX
#21 Black Penta $36 Iliger paid shipped LC547920107US
#22 Black Penta $36 nailbender paid shipped 0308073000016684XXXX
#23 Black Penta $36 nailbender paid shipped 0308073000016684XXXX
#24 Black Penta $36 Grampa paid shipped 0308073000016685XXXX
#25 Black Penta $36 kland1234 paid shipped 0309288000011707XXXX
#26 Black Penta $36 morepho87 paid shipped 0309288000011707XXXX
#27 Black Penta $36 degsdg paid shipped 2308218000002887XXXX
#28 Black Penta $36 degsdg paid shipped 2308218000002887XXXX
#29 Black Penta $36 jkt paid shipped EH925492552US
#30 Black Penta $30 atolchev paid shipped LC547817665US
#31 Black Penta $30 taylor paid shipped LC547817688US
#32 Black Penta $36 waihk paid shipped LC547780149US
#33 Black Penta $36 waihk paid shipped LC547780149US
#34 Black Penta $36 waihk paid shipped LC547780149US
#35 Black Penta $36 Hawkeye5 paid shipped 03092880000110421344
#36 Black Penta $36 Hawkeye5 paid shipped 03092880000110421344
#37 Black Penta $36 donn_ paid shipped 03103490000027801479
#38 Black Penta $36 donn_ paid shipped 03103490000027801479
#39 Black Penta $36 fabienne paid shipped LC547987188US
#40 Black Penta $36 d337944 paid shipped LC547987205US
#41 Black Penta $30 atolchev paid shipped LC547987245US
#42 Black Penta $36 BIGLOU paid shipped 03103490000026502353
#43 Black Penta $36 shao.fu.tzer paid shipped 03103490000026502308
#44 Black Penta $36 shao.fu.tzer paid shipped 03103490000026502308
#45 Black Penta $36 shao.fu.tzer paid shipped 03103490000026502308
#46 Black Penta $36 Light11 paid shipped 03103490000026502339
#47 Black Penta $36 Silgt paid shipped LC105690968US
#48 Black Penta $36 Chodes paid shipped LC105690985US
#49 Black Penta $36 thundertree paid shipped 9500110518353143506464
#50 Black Penta $36 Silgt paid shipped LC740354155US
#51 Black Penta $36 yoyoman paid shipped 9500110489373189445212
#52 Black Penta $36 run4jc paid shipped 9500110489373189445830
#53 Black Penta $36 run4jc paid shipped 9500110518353199537535
#54 Black Penta $36 run4jc paid shipped 9500110518353199537535
#55 Black Penta $36 rookie paid shipped 9505510912383196558214
#56 Black Penta $36 rookie paid shipped 9505510912383196558214
#57 Black Penta $36 yoyoman paid shipped 9500110518353199537696
#58 Black Penta $36 dbleznak paid shipped 9114901159818849074614
#59 Black Penta $36 Icehole paid shipped 9114901159818849085474
#60 Black Penta $36 Icehole paid shipped 9114901159818849085474
#61 Black Penta $36 Redhat703 paid shipped 9114901159815961076915
#62 Black Penta $36 Catul paid shipped 9114901159818848921711
#63 Black Penta $36 Catul paid shipped 9114901159815396154868
#64 Black Penta $36 Catul paid shipped 9114901159815396154868
#65 Black Penta $36 Icehole paid shipped 9114901159815396154721
#66 Black Penta $36 Icehole paid shipped 9114901159815396154721
#67 Black Penta $36 Icehole paid shipped 9114901159815396154721
#68 Black Penta $36 Icehole paid shipped 9114901159815396154721
#69 Black Penta $36 Icehole paid shipped 9114901159815396154721
#70 Black Penta $36 Icehole paid shipped 9114901159815396154721
#71 Black Penta $36 verdon paid shipped LC333379448US
#72 Black Penta $36 Double Barrel paid shipped 9114999944238010732629
#73 Black Penta $36 Darien paid shipped 9114901159815876888863
#74 Black Penta $36 LumensMaximus paid shipped 9114999944238373508053
#75 Black Penta $36 LumensMaximus paid shipped 9114901159815876886968
#76 Black Penta $36 Random Dan paid shipped 9114999944238373439371
#77 Black Penta $36 1234jaca paid shipped LC529139146US
#78 Black Penta $36 vinhnguyen54 paid shipped 9500113808436076123883
#79 Black Penta $36 mk2rocco paid shipped 9500113808426137159906
#80 Black Penta $36 BrightBeli paid shipped 9505513808416193005159
#81 Black Penta $36 mjgsxr paid shipped LC550553822US
#82 Black Penta $36 mjgsxr paid shipped LC550553822US
#83 Black Penta $36 liteboy paid shipped LA046552994US
#84 Black Penta $36 tmx009 paid shipped LC550553805US
#85 Black Penta $36 Darien paid shipped 9500113808427041032705
#86 Black Penta $36 Darien paid shipped 9500113808427041032705
#87 Black Penta $36 poolboy paid shipped 9500113808437093064210
#88 Black Penta $36 euroken paid shipped 9500113808427117041914
#89 Black Penta $36 flashy bazook paid shipped 9505513808438003116633
#90 Black Penta $36 flashy bazook paid shipped 9505513808438003116633
#91 Black Penta $36 tpetsch paid shipped 9500113808428150088393
#92 Black Penta $36 Darien paid shipped 9500113808418208155610
#93 Black Penta $36 Darien paid shipped 9500113808418208155610
#94 Black Penta $36 Darien paid shipped 9500113808418208155610
#95 Black Penta $36 sidfishez paid shipped 9500113808428219094792
#96 Black Penta $36 msrider paid shipped LH114963727US 
------------------------------------
Gray Penta
-------------------------
[SIZE=-2]#01 Gray Penta $30 curtispdx paid shipped 0309288000011112XXXX
#02 Gray Penta $36 andyfrasier paid shipped LC547656321US
#03 Gray Penta $36 bennytheblade paid shipped 2308044000002615XXXX
#04 Gray Penta $36 nailbender paid shipped 0308073000016684XXXX
#05 Gray Penta $36 nailbender paid shipped 0308073000016684XXXX
#06 Gray Penta $36 Iliger paid shipped LC547920107US
#07 Gray Penta $36 my_gentle_cry paid shipped CP238160170US
#08 Gray Penta $30 Joe_torch MO received shipped LC547920212US
#09 Gray Penta $30 jwyj paid shipped 03092880000117162899
#10 Gray Penta $30 jwyj paid shipped 03092880000117162899
#11 Gray Penta $30 jwyj paid shipped 03092880000117162899
#12 Gray Penta $30 atolchev paid shipped LC547817590US
#14 Gray Penta $36 waihk paid shipped LC547780149US
#15 Gray Penta $36 waihk paid shipped LC547780149US
#16 Gray Penta $36 waihk paid shipped LC547780149US
#17 Gray Penta $30 crf paid shipped 03101230000057513225
#18 Gray Penta $30 crf paid shipped 03101230000057513225
#19 Gray Penta $30 jkt paid shipped LC547811257US
#20 Gray Penta $30 Chodes shipped LC547811075US
#21 Gray Penta $36 Firebird paid shipped LC547986960US
#22 Gray Penta $36 BIGLOU paid shipped 03103490000026502353
#23 Gray Penta $36 kengostar paid shipped LC547987112US
#24 Gray Penta $36 rookie paid shipped 23082180000028854151
#25 Gray Penta $36 rookie paid shipped 23082180000028854151
#26 Gray Penta $36 rookie paid shipped 23082180000028854151
#27 Gray Penta $36 rookie paid shipped 23082180000028854151
#28 Gray Penta $36 syncytial paid shipped CP721456965US
#29 Gray Penta $36 syncytial paid shipped CP721456965US
#30 Gray Penta $36 hotlight paid shipped 03110240000020025587
#31 Gray Penta $36 gVp paid shipped LC548067212US
#32 Gray Penta $36 thundertree paid shipped 23071770000008639311
#33 Gray Penta $36 thundertree paid shipped 23071770000008639311
#34 Gray Penta $36 steve42 paid shipped 03112550000057983278
#35 Gray Penta $36 rookie paid shipped 03112550000057991198
#36 Gray Penta $36 rookie paid shipped 03112550000057991198
#37 Gray Penta $36 jimmy1970 paid shipped LC452889676US + LC740353739US
#38 Gray Penta $36 fabienne paid shipped LC452889680US
#39 Gray Penta $36 fabienne paid shipped LC452889680US
#40 Gray Penta $36 tyrantrave paid shipped 03113260000160942602
#41 Gray Penta $36 Greg G paid shipped 03112550000139127712
#42 Gray Penta $36 cbdudley paid shipped 95001105183530573975
#43 Gray Penta $36 cbdudley paid shipped 95001105183530573975
#44 Gray Penta $36 Silgt paid shipped LC740354155US
#45 Gray Penta $36 dbleznak paid shipped 9114901159818849074614
#46 Gray Penta $36 tmx009 paid shipped LC550553805US
#47 Gray Penta $36 TC Trader paid shipped 9505513808427117041948
#48 Gray Penta $36 TC Trader paid shipped 9505513808427117041948
#49 Gray Penta $36 id30209 paid shipped LA046636102US
#50 Gray Penta $36 Darien paid shipped 9500113808418208155610
#51 Gray Penta $36 double_r76 paid shipped 9500113808429357141379 
#52 Gray Penta $36 *(AVAILABLE)*
------------------------------------
Black Hepta
------------------------
[#01 Black Hepta $44 rookie paid shipped 9114901159818831011962
#02 Black Hepta $44 rookie paid shipped 9114901159818831011962
#03 Black Hepta $44 rookie paid shipped 9114901159818831011962
#04 Black Hepta $44 donn_ paid shipped 9114901159818831011986
#05 Black Hepta $44 donn_ paid shipped 9114901159818831011986
#06 Black Hepta $44 Chodes paid shipped LC564224092US
#07 Black Hepta $44 troutpool paid shipped 9114901159818831012006
#08 Black Hepta $44 Light11 paid shipped 9114901159818831011979
#09 Black Hepta $44 Light11 paid shipped 9114901159818831011979
#10 Black Hepta $44 Light11 paid shipped 9114901159818831038013
#11 Black Hepta $44 AndyF MO received shipped 9114901159818831038013
#12 Black Hepta $44 flat-ray paid shipped LC564224089US
#14 Black Hepta $44 euroken paid shipped 9114901159818832540546
#15 Black Hepta $44 LightJunk paid shipped 9114901159818832565464
#16 Black Hepta $44 Light11 paid shipped 9114901159818832566324
#17 Black Hepta $44 Light11 paid shipped 9114901159818832566324
#18 Black Hepta $44 Light11 paid shipped 9114901159818832566324
#19 Black Hepta $44 rookie paid shipped 9114901159818832566348
#20 Black Hepta $44 rookie paid shipped 9114901159818832566348
#21 Black Hepta $44 Mike Docherty paid shipped 9114901159818832566386
#22 Black Hepta $44 Chodes paid shipped LC186124183US
#23 Black Hepta $44 Chodes paid shipped LC186124183US
#24 Black Hepta $44 morepho87 paid shipped shipped 9114901230801136137325
#25 Black Hepta $44 morepho87 paidshipped shipped 9114901230801136137325
#26 Black Hepta $44 Lumilo paid shipped LC931105221US
#27 Black Hepta $44 OKUPANT paid shipped LC186124210US
#28 Black Hepta $44 Diablo_331 paid shipped 9114901159818832568069
#29 Black Hepta $44 viper41028 paid shipped 9114901159818848998379
#30 Black Hepta $44 viper41028 paid shipped 9114901159818848998379
#31 Black Hepta $44 Rommul paid shipped 23082940000035337900
#32 Black Hepta $44 Rommul paid shipped 23082940000035337900
#33 Black Hepta $44 Rommul paid shipped 23082940000035337900
#34 Black Hepta $44 Rommul paid shipped 23082940000035337900
#35 Black Hepta $44 Rommul paid shipped 23082940000035337900
#36 Black Hepta $44 Rommul paid shipped 23082940000035337900
#37 Black Hepta $44 JasonH paid shipped 9114901159815942858646
#38 Black Hepta $44 HotWire paid shipped 9114901159815942785591
#39 Black Hepta $44 liyanwyf paid shipped 9114901159815876915132
#40 Black Hepta $44 nbjly paid shipped 9114901159815876916849
#41 Black Hepta $44 nbjly paid shipped 9114901159815876941896
#42 Black Hepta $44 lightknot paid shipped 9114901159815876941919
#43 Black Hepta $44 lightknot paid shipped 9114999944238373546284
#44 Black Hepta $44 7romanstatesmen paid shipped 9114999944238373546345
#45 Black Hepta $44 LumensMaximus paid shipped 9114901159815876886968
#46 Black Hepta $44 Dirty wage guy paid shipped 9114999944238373431115
#47 Black Hepta $44 Dirty wage guy paid shipped 9114999944238373431115
#48 Black Hepta $44 1234jaca paid shipped LC529139146US
#49 Black Hepta $44 M6 mania paid shipped LC550834503US
#50 Black Hepta $44 Lemlux paid shipped 9505511144965147547993
#51 Black Hepta $44 Lemlux paid shipped 9505511144965147547993
#52 Black Hepta $44 mjgsxr paid shipped LC722226929US


----------



## Dizney (Jan 25, 2022)

Dizney sent PP for (3) Black Tetra #17,18 and 19. 
PP sent for (2) Black Hexa #21 and 22.
Transaction ID 22J78581K89244740


----------



## fivemega (Apr 15, 2022)

*More McClicky $urefire "C" Tail Caps available.


Please check post #1 for next available type and finish.*


----------



## symbian60 (Apr 23, 2022)

I’ll take
#23 Black Hexa $46 *(AVAILABLE)*
#24 Black Hexa $46 *(AVAILABLE)
pp sent. 46+46+7=99*


----------



## NutSAK (May 23, 2022)

NutSAK $43.60 for:
#97 Black Penta $36
Shipping $5
Insurance $2.60


----------

